# USB Flash Drive Won't Work, Please HELP!



## removed12707a (Aug 30, 2006)

Whenever i plugin my USB, (Lexar JumpDrive) it won't recognise it.
The green light on the usb won't flash either, i've also tried the backside of my computers USB Ports. 
Is there a problem with my USB Ports? What can i do?


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Have you tried it on a differant computer?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Do any of your USB ports work, or have they worked before?

When you go to Start, Control Panel, System, Hardware, Device Manager and then to the USB area where you open the +, are there any red or yellow marks there indicating that some drivers may need updated?

Do you have SP2 installed on this unit?

Have you loaded all the chipset drivers on the computer?

Is this a new build or a computer you have used for a while?

Are we to assume that you are using WinXP?

Have you entered the BIOS setup menu and enabled the USB areas?

Post back with questions/concerns/progress/suggestions.

Note: Joefireline has an excellent idea you need to look at while troubleshooting.


----------

